# Question on a cam ?



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, so I recently purchased a 71 lemans sport convertible just a little over a week ago. Car is equipped with a 400 pontiac engine. I was looking through the stack of papers that the owner gave me, and I found this cam blueprint. Can anyone help me , and tell me more about this ? Is this a good size cam ? I really am clueless, LOL...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cam card says factory ram air IV, nice cam, pretty hot for Pontiac, they run more duration than lift. Should sound real healthy for a stockish 400.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would NOT take the engine RPMs to the level they say on that card though. 
5-5,500RPMs is pleanty for a Ponch.


----------

